# Q6600 - no joy overclocking



## Dia01 (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe some one could provide advice on overclocking with a Q6600 which I have just bought.   I can not raise the FSB past 1244MHZ (2.8GHZ) without recieving the BSOD?  The higher the FSB is raised the quicker I recieve the BSOD.

System:
Q6600 G0 SLACR
BFG 680i latest P31 Bios
2 X 1GB OCZ PC2-8500 SLI RAM 
2 X BFG 8800GT OC 
1000W E-Power Modular PSU
Running Vista Premium 32 Bit

I belive I have tried everything - disabling SLI memory, unlinking the FSB memory clock mode, disabling all the limiting features as per the (Nvidia nForce 680i SLI overclocking guide), lowering the multiplier and raising the FSB, even lowering the RAM FSb below stock.  I have raised the voltages also asw per the guide but still to no avail.

Cooling is not the problem as the CPU, GPU's, MCP and SPP are water cooled.  I have studied a shit load of related forums but still can't seem to have any success.  My old E6600 originally was able to overclock without stability issues but also found after awhile I wasn't getting the results I used to.  Could this possibly be a software issue with vista?  Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, you probably want to review the stickies in this section. Also, I saw no mention of voltage increases. You may also need to adjust your memory speeds down, as you overclock your memory when you overclock the cpu.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

drop your ram to sync mode. raise the vcore, fsb voltage, and spp voltage. 

after running the hell out of my q6600 for 6 months, i can do 3.6ghz with stock voltages now.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 13, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Well, you probably want to review the stickies in this section. Also, I saw no mention of voltage increases. You may also need to adjust your memory speeds down, as you overclock your memory when you overclock the cpu.




I actually did try to lower my RAM speeds without any success.  I also raised my CPU core voltage to 1.45V, CPU FSB to 1.5V and SPP and 1.5V.  The memory should't overclock when unlinked and I missing something?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> I actually did try to lower my RAM speeds without any success.  I also raised my CPU core voltage to 1.45V, CPU FSB to 1.5V and SPP and 1.5V.  The memory should't overclock when unlinked and I missing something?



dont run unlinked. that's the problem. linked and synced is best until you find your max.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 13, 2008)

What is your stepping revision do you ave B3 or G0? If its G0, then upp your voltage slightly to 1.2 Volts, and run 300x9

Link and sync your ram to your fsb, if you want a perfect 800 you can do 1600FSB, 400x8

or if it rememebr 1200fsb, with a 5:4 divider will get you to 800 FSB.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 13, 2008)

I cannot go higher with my setup. 3.20GHz  400 8x FSB which makes my ram do 800MHz.
That is on stock volts. You should be able to achieve a good O/C out of the setup you have.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> I cannot go higher with my setup. 3.20GHz  8x400 FSB which makes my ram do 800MHz.
> That is on stock volts. You should be able to achieve a good O/C out of the setup you have.



that's a 6750 for ya.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 13, 2008)

G0 Stepping.  I am currently trying SYNC mode with SLI Memory in EXPERT mode.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> that's a 6750 for ya.



I do believe that it is my ram holding my rig back not my cpu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> G0 Stepping.  I am currently trying SYNC mode with SLI Memory in EXPERT mode.



the EPP(sli memory) can cause the ram to run in a 1t situation and be VERY unstable. you may have to disable EPP and manually set your timings to 5-5-5-15-2t to get where you want to be.

YOU HAVE ALMOST THE SAME SETUP AS ME.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> I do believe that it is my ram holding my rig back not my cpu



yeah, the 667's may be holding you back. you should be able to get the e6750 to 3.6 on your board easy.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the EPP(sli memory) can cause the ram to run in a 1t situation and be VERY unstable. you may have to disable EPP and manually set your timings to 5-5-5-15-2t to get where you want to be.
> 
> YOU HAVE ALMOST THE SAME SETUP AS ME.



The SLI RAM I have has always been a pain in the ass.  I will try the timings as you suggested.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 13, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> G0 Stepping.  I am currently trying SYNC mode with SLI Memory in EXPERT mode.




disable sli memory, 

whaqt is your ram timing's and at what voltage


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah, the 667's may be holding you back. you should be able to get the e6750 to 3.6 on your board easy.



I am going to try for 4 GHz when I get some better ram I figure I might be lucky


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> The SLI RAM I have has always been a pain in the ass.  I will try the timings as you suggested.



i'll buy them from you. i've been trying to pick up another set for less than $100.
they aren't that bad, you just have to coax them in the right direction.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> I am going to try for 4 GHz when I get some better ram I figure I might be lucky



on water, yes, very possible on a p35 board. get a good set of 800mhz or 1066mhz with micron d9gmh's

here....

http://ramlist.ath.cx/ddr2/


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> on water, yes, very possible on a p35 board. get a good set of 800mhz or 1066mhz with micron d9gmh's
> 
> here....
> 
> http://ramlist.ath.cx/ddr2/



My IFX-14 might just allow it
Sorry Dia01 for hijacking your thread there for a tick


----------



## xu^ (Jan 13, 2008)

very strange u cant get past 2.8ghz

im running a G0 on stock voltage @3.06ghz  FSB 334x9 with nps at all
did have to change the mem timngs to get it to boot tho.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 13, 2008)

my q6600 i running at 3.2Ghz (9x356), with a hight vcore of 1.3 volts, my ram timing is 4-4-4-15 2t, at 2.15 Volts. 

When u tried to go over 2.8 Ghz did you upp the voltage, to asure agains the vdroop


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

pencil mod to fix vdroop and you won't have any problems like this.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 13, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> my q6600 i running at 3.2Ghz (9x356), with a hight vcore of 1.3 volts, my ram timing is 4-4-4-15 2t, at 2.15 Volts.
> 
> When u tried to go over 2.8 Ghz did you upp the voltage, to asure agains the vdroop



I'm currently trying the following:

SLI Memory - Disabled
FSB Mem Clock Mode - Linked
FSB Mem Ratio - Syn Mode
FSB (QDR) 1334MHZ Multiplier X9 (3.0GHZ)
Actual Mem (DDR) - 667
Mem Timing - 5,5,5,15,2T

CPU Core - 1.35V
CPU FSB - 1.4V
Mem - 1.85V
SPP - 1.4V
MCP - 1.5V
HT nForce <-> MCP - 1.20V

I'll see how it goes for a ahwile and also run Orthos.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2008)

The 680i boards usually dont go past 3GHz with quad cores unfortunately. Thats one reason I just bought an x38 chipset. That and Yorkfield support and PCIe 2.0. 

I run linked and syncd. FSB is 1337 of all numbers. 3Ghz Prime64 stable. (I use a 64-bit OS)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The 680i boards usually dont go past 3GHz with quad cores unfortunately. Thats one reason I just bought an x38 chipset. That and Yorkfield support and PCIe 2.0.
> 
> I run linked and syncd. FSB is 1337 of all numbers. 3Ghz Prime64 stable. (I use a 64-bit OS)



only the older 680i's have that problem. the newer ones such as my 2 evga A1 boards have no problem with quads. my q6600 runs great.... pics are proof...


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The 680i boards usually dont go past 3GHz with quad cores unfortunately. Thats one reason I just bought an x38 chipset. That and Yorkfield support and PCIe 2.0.
> 
> I run linked and syncd. FSB is 1337 of all numbers. 3Ghz Prime64 stable. (I use a 64-bit OS)



My 680i has no problems running 3.2 GHz, its jus thr chips run a little warm from my taste. Im waiting on some aftermarket stuf to fix the cooling issue.

try 1400 Link and synked with a 9 x multi. tighten up ur ram timings, and doe sit not boot into windows at all?
My other though is you hit a FSB hole. I ran into a FSB hole between 3.2-and 3.4 GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

680i does have a FSB hole or 2 or 3 or 4. i've found one at 390-420mhz and i believe there is one around 325-350mhz. you may try 9x 360(1440) with the vcore at  1.425v


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 680i does have a FSB hole or 2 or 3 or 4. i've found one at 390-420mhz and i believe there is one around 325-350mhz. you may try 9x 360(1440) with the vcore at  1.425v



Im using the P30 BiOS with my board, most stable bios yet for my q6600. jsut a though Bios wise. Might be the bios, i know that at the EVGA forums they expiermenting with XFX BiOS, and said that P30 is more stable than P31 in terms of a quad core, i don't know if this carries over to BFG tho.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 13, 2008)

SLI Memory - Disabled
FSB Mem Clock Mode - Linked
FSB Mem Ratio - Syn Mode
FSB (QDR) 1334MHZ Multiplier X9 (3.0GHZ)
Actual Mem (DDR) - 667
Mem Timing - 5,5,5,15,2T

CPU Core - 1.35V
CPU FSB - 1.4V
Mem - 1.85V
SPP - 1.4V
MCP - 1.5V
HT nForce <-> MCP - 1.20V

Nope, no luck!  At system idle after about 10 minutes or so I get the good ol' BSOD.  Any suggestions?

I have also tried:

SLI Memory - Disabled
FSB Mem Clock Mode - Linked
FSB Mem Ratio - 5:4 
FSB (QDR) 1334MHZ Multiplier X9 (3.0GHZ)
Actual Mem (DDR) - 1067.2MHZ
Mem Timing - 5,5,5,13,1T

CPU Core - 1.35V
CPU FSB - 1.4V
Mem - 1.85V
SPP - 1.4V
MCP - 1.5V
HT nForce <-> MCP - 1.20V

and

SLI Memory - Disabled
FSB Mem Clock Mode - Linked
FSB Mem Ratio - 3:2
FSB (QDR) 1334MHZ Multiplier X9 (3.0GHZ)
Actual Mem (DDR) - 889MHZ
Mem Timing - 5,6,6,17,2T

CPU Core - 1.35V
CPU FSB - 1.4V
Mem - 1.85V
SPP - 1.4V
MCP - 1.5V
HT nForce <-> MCP - 1.20V

Still having troubles.  I still think its the RAM holding me back though.  Anyone using the sam RAM with a Q6600?

I have reset the BIOS and am currently running SLI-Expert Mode, Unlinked, 2.8GHZ CPU and 1066MHZ RAM with preset timimgs 5,5,5,15,2T and have no stabaility issues what so ever.  What the hells wrong!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 13, 2008)

i think u need to tighten up ur ram timings, i did better with tighter timings.you might want to bump your ram voltage to 1.9 It might be the ram in undervoltaged.

EDIT: whats the mobo's ram speed rated at? 800MHz, or 1066?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> only the older 680i's have that problem. the newer ones such as my 2 evga A1 boards have no problem with quads. my q6600 runs great.... pics are proof...



I have an A1.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have an A1.



isn't your quad a b3 though? it should be able to get to 3.4. if not, something else is holding you back.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The 680i boards usually dont go past 3GHz with quad cores unfortunately. Thats one reason I just bought an x38 chipset. That and Yorkfield support and PCIe 2.0.
> 
> I run linked and syncd. FSB is 1337 of all numbers. 3Ghz Prime64 stable. (I use a 64-bit OS)



I heard this was quite common


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 13, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> SLI Memory - Disabled
> FSB Mem Clock Mode - Linked
> FSB Mem Ratio - Syn Mode
> FSB (QDR) 1334MHZ Multiplier X9 (3.0GHZ)
> ...



Put your vcore on auto number 1. It will scale with higher clocks.If your at a 1067 on ram, get the hell out of 1t. Set to 2t. Your way low on vdimm. Up to at least 2.1 vdimm. Back down on fsb termination voltage, 1.4v is not needed. Its your ram thats holding you back. You cannot do 1066 at 1.85 vdimm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> SLI Memory - Disabled
> FSB Mem Clock Mode - Linked
> FSB Mem Ratio - Syn Mode
> FSB (QDR) 1334MHZ Multiplier X9 (3.0GHZ) change to 1440
> ...



try this ^ it's just a rough outline to get you past the wall.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> try this ^ it's just a rough outline to get you past the wall.



Raise the memory voltage to 2.0, CPU voltage to 1.350v, run linked with the memory 1:1 at 333x9 (ram at 667, 3GHz CPU speed)


To be honest, you shouldnt be BSOD'ing at these levels.

You mentioned water - have you made sure its working and all temps are good? Are you sure all FOUR cores on the CPU are fine, and not just the overall temp? (verify with coretemp)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> isn't your quad a b3 though? it should be able to get to 3.4. if not, something else is holding you back.



Believe me, Ive gone through this a million times. On HWA, on TPU, and on EVGA's forums. Nothing. It just wont. 

I do have a B3 stepping and anything above 3Ghz, gets to hot during prime to continue any further. When I get my new motherboard, I will see what I can do if anything at all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Believe me, Ive gone through this a million times. On HWA, on TPU, and on EVGA's forums. Nothing. It just wont.
> 
> I do have a B3 stepping and anything above 3Ghz, gets to hot during prime to continue any further. When I get my new motherboard, I will see what I can do if anything at all.



try a p35 board and a better cooling setup. or just sell the B3 and get something new like a e8400 which will be the new OC king.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2008)

I just bout an x38 and I will be getting a Q9450 around the time of release.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I just bout an x38 and I will be getting a Q9450 around the time of release.



x38 is good. i don't think the new quads will be that great. either get a G0 65nm quad or a e8000 series. the e8400 can run 4.5ghz and bench like a q6600 at 3ghz.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2008)

Im pretty set on the Q9450. I love my Q6600 despite the lack over overclockability. Im not about to go from a quad core back to a dual core. After these last two upgrades, I want the computer to last me a while. I have been on an upgrade rampage for the last year and a half. Time to slow that down drastically. If the 45nm chips are supposed to be cooler (from what a guy on here that said he had 15C idle temps on a stock cooler but with a factored in room temp) and are on par with the current quad cores from Intel (price wise) I might as well just get the newer offering.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_8500_sli_ready_edition


This is your ram. Run it at specified timings and voltage.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> try this ^ it's just a rough outline to get you past the wall.



Thanks fitseries3 but still doesn't hold stable what so ever.  I can hold rock solid at 2.8GHZ with 1066 RAM though.  Any increase above that she's all over red rover say hello to the BSOD.  I have tried every concievable memory timing, voltage increases, linked with sync, 1:1, 3:2 and 5:4, unlinked and manually adjusting with 667, 800 and 1066 for the hell of it.  I must admit I don't know what the Advanced Memory options are though, could this be the cause or do I just accept 2.8GHZ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2008)

never let your computer tell YOU who's boss. you CAN get it to run better. you just need some time to better understand what everything means and how it effects the way other things run.

2.8ghz is not acceptable for a q6600.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

its possible his mobo is at fault here.

Have you tried raising the motherboard voltages? (northbridge etc)? tried rasing them to MAX? just to see?


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its possible his mobo is at fault here.
> 
> Have you tried raising the motherboard voltages? (northbridge etc)? tried rasing them to MAX? just to see?



I have tried raising the voltages to max except the CPU, the furtherest I've had it is 1.475V and cooling isn't the issue either.  I still think its the memory but.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 14, 2008)

Have you tested the memory at all?


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Have you tested the memory at all?



At stock settings the memory is fine although these particular types are quite sensitive and litterally a pain in the a$$.  I think I just got to figure out the best settings for them.  I'm trying for 4.875 Vcore, 1.5V CPU FSB, 2.3V RAM, 1.5V SPP and running Prime95 again.  I've locked the timings to 5-5-5-12-2T.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 14, 2008)

you are having a real tuff time O/C that thing man If mine was that hard I would get the $hits with it.
Have you ran memtest?


----------



## niko084 (Jan 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> that's a 6750 for ya.



e6750 is a goofy chip...
Mine goes to 3200 @ 1.2 volts no problem...

To go above I have to kick it to around 1.5 volts and then it will go to
at *least* 3600, have not pushed for more but it was stable there just
didn't want the temps for so little.

Multi hurts.... But ohh well 3200 is screaming to be honest.


******************
As for your ram, what frequency are you ending up running it at?
Try like 5-5-5-15 or 6-6-6-18 at 1:1 timings and then go for 300-325-350-375-400 FSB run ram voltage @ 2.1-2.2... 
2.3 is getting a little much for most DDR2.
Get your processor voltage up to around 1.475-1.5 maybe a bit more.. Quads love power.
May need to boost your northbridge voltage a bit.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

my e6750 in storage takes 1.375v for 3.2Ghz. wish it ran 1.2 like yours.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my e6750 in storage takes 1.375v for 3.2Ghz. wish it ran 1.2 like yours.



Well my mainboard won't actually let me select anything below 1.35 but with thermal control turned on it runs at 1.2-1.21 and its perfectly stable. Thats a pretty crazy spread though, wonder if it didn't like your mainboard...


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 14, 2008)

niko084 said:


> e6750 is a goofy chip...
> Mine goes to 3200 @ 1.2 volts no problem...
> 
> To go above I have to kick it to around 1.5 volts and then it will go to
> ...



I've got the cpu @ 1.475V, CPU FSB @ 1.5V, RAM @ 2.3V, SPP @ 1.5V, MCP @ 1.5V and MCP-SPP @1.2V.  SLI Memory disabled, Linked at 5:4, FSB QDR @ 1334 X 9(3.0GB) and RAM @ 1067.  Timings at present 5-5-5-15-2T / 5-22-5-10-7.8uS (Advanced).  The advanced timimgs seem to make alot of difference but I truly don't know much about them.  
Starting the process of elimination.  Best run I've had with the timimngs were at 
5-5-5-12-2T 20 minutes with Prime95.  Didn't write down the advanced timings though so I'll have to start again. :shadedshu

And yes it's starting to really shit me off.  It'll be worth it if I figure it out though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> I actually did try to lower my RAM speeds without any success.  I also raised my CPU core voltage to 1.45V, CPU FSB to 1.5V and SPP and 1.5V.  The memory should't overclock when unlinked and I missing something?



No your not and your right, but running unlinked on some boards can produce stability issues in itself.  Have a look at coretemps and let me know the Vid for your chip, you may find that you have a poor chip and it needs more than 1.45V to go further.....very unusual I know but it wouldnt hurt to up the Vcore to 1.475V and see if that makes a difference.

Edit:  Have just seen you have tried the higher VCore so ignore that!

What phase power does that board have?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Well my mainboard won't actually let me select anything below 1.35 but with thermal control turned on it runs at 1.2-1.21 and its perfectly stable. Thats a pretty crazy spread though, wonder if it didn't like your mainboard...



its on an asus P5B-E which didnt support 1333 FSB chips at launch, so its possible its just not that great with supporting it.


on topic for the OP, i'm afraid my vote is saying that mobo cant OC quads. 680i was known to need a new revision to OC quads and i reckon you've somehow got the early version that cant OC them.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aww I see... That could be it...


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> No your not and your right, but running unlinked on some boards can produce stability issues in itself.  Have a look at coretemps and let me know the Vid for your chip, you may find that you have a poor chip and it needs more than 1.45V to go further.....very unusual I know but it wouldnt hurt to up the Vcore to 1.475V and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Edit:  Have just seen you have tried the higher VCore so ignore that!
> 
> What phase power does that board have?



Coretemps with CPU @ 1.475V and FSB 1334 X 9 (3.0GB).  RAM @ 1067MHZ.
Monitored via Core Temps as I type, 2nd time I've typed this because the prick rebooted on me again.
Core 1: 36
Core 2: 32
Core 3: 32
Core 4: 32

Oh, I don't know what phase power the board has.  BFG seemed to only produce the boards without revisions also so Mussels may be right.

Core Voltage as per CPU-Z - 1.440V

Just re-adjusted timings - 5-5-5-15-2T / 6-28-6-15-7.8uS.  Getting better results (not by far any good) with adjusting the advanced timings.  If I do have success and I hope Mussels isn't correct, I should be able to see if I can lower the voltages.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> No your not and your right, but running unlinked on some boards can produce stability issues in itself.  Have a look at coretemps and let me know the Vid for your chip, you may find that you have a poor chip and it needs more than 1.45V to go further.....very unusual I know but it wouldnt hurt to up the Vcore to 1.475V and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Edit:  Have just seen you have tried the higher VCore so ignore that!
> 
> What phase power does that board have?



Sorry VID on Core Temps is indicating 1.325V


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guys I just dropped my volts from 1.375 down to 1.200 and it runs alot cooler..
40/45 load temps running orthos reading temp with core temp 0.96
@ Dia01 are you using CPU-z to get the volts?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> only the older 680i's have that problem. the newer ones such as my 2 evga A1 boards have no problem with quads. my q6600 runs great.... pics are proof...



Your right but very few motherboard companies revised there motherboard to allow the Fsb over 333 with quads, EVGA was one of the few. Thats most likely his problem the 680i board other than EVGA have trouble overclocking quads past 333fsb or 3.0ghz.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Your right but very few motherboard companies revised there motherboard to allow the Fsb over 333 with quads, EVGA was one of the few. Thats most likely his problem the 680i board other than EVGA have trouble overclocking quads past 333fsb or 3.0ghz.



Its believeable, mine is stable where it is now, and its stable at 300x9. (downclocked it till new parts arrive).


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 15, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks guys I just dropped my volts from 1.375 down to 1.200 and it runs alot cooler..
> 40/45 load temps running orthos reading temp with core temp 0.96
> @ Dia01 are you using CPU-z to get the volts?



Core Voltage as per CPU-Z - 1.440V
VID on Core Temps is indicating - 1.325V

A slight discrepency I would say.  So much for the BFG Bios revision P31.

BFGRNFI680iS BIOS Update
Version: P31
Posting Date: 10/04/2007
File Size: 444KB
Resolves issues with G0 stepping CPU’s and improves 1333MHz FSB Core 2 Quad and Duo stability and overclocking.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 15, 2008)

that descrepancey, if i am right is your vdroop. Is there a forum at BFG where you can read about other people and there oc'ing ability?


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, it looks like I am out of luck.  I have tried about 38 solid combinations of memory timings at 1333FSB, tried from 1600FSB to 1280FSB and the only solid maximum frequency increase is 1266FSB.  That only gives me only 2.850GHZ at X 9!  I might try the pencil mod as I think I'm getting too much Vdroop because I'm not seeing what the bios is indicating.  That or by a P35 or X38 chip?  Have requested tech support from BFG, so I'll see what they reckon.  Thanks for all of your help anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2008)

P35 has some great boards at good prices. I cant reccomend the one i'm on enough, as its stable, shitload of options, and great onboard features (i mean sh!t, the onboard wireless on this is very powerful, AND one of the top reccomended chipsets for hacking wireless networks... in case you forget your WEP key  )


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> that descrepancey, if i am right is your vdroop. Is there a forum at BFG where you can read about other people and there oc'ing ability?



If his VDroop accounts for all that discrepency then he should be RMA'ing his board


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> P35 has some great boards at good prices. I cant reccomend the one i'm on enough, as its stable, shitload of options, and great onboard features (i mean sh!t, the onboard wireless on this is very powerful, AND one of the top reccomended chipsets for hacking wireless networks... in case you forget your WEP key  )



Well funnily I only just bought a GA-P35-DS3R (rev2) board for my new HTPC I'm building.  Only wish I bought a dual PCIe board, may be tempted to whack it in though.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'm not seeing any other options for you to try in the information we have.
Thank you,
Tim S
BFG Support*

Looks like that's the end of the road, P35 it is.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 15, 2008)

Im very happy with my P35. So I don't think its a bad thing for you to go that route.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> *I'm not seeing any other options for you to try in the information we have.
> Thank you,
> Tim S
> BFG Support*
> ...



send me the board and cpu. i'll get it running. seriously... you pay to ship them to me and i'll pay to ship it back. i hate seeing situations like this not being resolved.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> send me the board and cpu. i'll get it running. seriously... you pay to ship them to me and i'll pay to ship it back. i hate seeing situations like this not being resolved.



Thanks for the offer but it'll cost too much to freight from Australia, I assume you're oversea's?  I am gonna try the pencil mod to see if that improves the Vdroop as I am still not entirely beaten.  I am pretty certain that there is too much voltage drop because the bios is not corresponding to various applications (namels coretemp) and the memory should be holding at the recommended timings and frequency.  It's a shame though because I like this board.


----------

